# Show off your baby (Gun)



## Glockfan

Hey guys I thought it would be sorta fun to show off your favorite gun or your coolest weapon, with a pic and maybe a little description. Ill start

My browning high power


----------



## Jason

The forum doesn't allow that many pics in 1 post.....


----------



## 192

Out of town right now--my favorites are my Benelli Cordoba, Ruger M77 and Sig Sauer P220.

Pics upon return....

Mike


----------



## Firefishvideo

Just got this one back together....started bone stock Saiga 12....now its a monster.:blink:
Pistol grip conversion...modified Tapco trigger group...did all the work myself, even welded up the extra holes. Cerekoted in stainless (by Panhandle Powdercoating). Polished bolt and carrier. Ventilated handguard.....Auto gasplug...muzzle brake/door breacher!!!.
-Folding stock is in the mail, so it will be complete soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glockfan

dang thats a nice one I like the cerakote finish. Im pretty sure my high power has duracoat its amazing what that stuff can do for the looks of a gun.


----------



## Billcollector

Custom built competition rifle built off of a remington model 700 short action
Action has been bored out to .709.
Has an oversized pacific machine and tool bolt with high speed firing spring and hardened firing pin, as well as a tear drop tactical bolt knob.
Lilja 1-10 twist barrel cut to 27 1/2".
Shillen trigger set at 16 ounces, it also still has the safety.
Everything is set in a HS precision tactical stock with full length aluminum bedding block. Barrel is fully floated and the rifle has an oversized recoil lug.
The rifle is topped with a leupold VX-III 6.5x20x50 with side adjustable objective and fine cross hair recticile. It is held on with Ken Ferrell 20 MOA rings and bases.


----------



## rtspring

My newest and best addition, Sig P220 Combat TB. Ordered the new can the other day, ACC Ti-Rant, just have to wait 3 months or more for the tax stamp to come in and go pick it up. Back up=Sig P226 .40, the next best thing!!!


----------



## rtspring

Firefishvideo said:


> Just got this one back together....started bone stock Saiga 12....now its a monster.:blink:
> Pistol grip conversion...modified Tapco trigger group...did all the work myself, even welded up the extra holes. Cerekoted in stainless (by Panhandle Powdercoating). Polished bolt and carrier. Ventilated handguard.....Auto gasplug...muzzle brake/door breacher!!!.
> -Folding stock is in the mail, so it will be complete soon.:thumbsup:


 
Where did you order your parts from for your Saiga? 

I've got one that I have done the REAL pistol grip conversion, Tromix trigger group, and M4 style collaspable stock on, but i'm looking for some good places to find the fore grips, quad rail style and some HK style sights.


----------



## Firefishvideo

rtspring said:


> Where did you order your parts from for your Saiga?
> 
> I've got one that I have done the REAL pistol grip conversion, Tromix trigger group, and M4 style collaspable stock on, but i'm looking for some good places to find the fore grips, quad rail style and some HK style sights.


 Most of my parts came from Carolia Shooters Supply.
http://store.carolinashooterssupply.com/servlet/StoreFront
Be sure to Read the forums on:
http://www.saiga-12.com/
Some of the rail systems/grips cause reliability problems because they crush the gas block/tube or block vent holes. I just used the factory handguard, and milled my own vents into it. No rails....other than a possible flashlight - anything else is just useless +added weight on a shotgun. I resisted the urge to "AR it up" with a bunch of lasers,halo sights,and coffee grinder. I only caved to Pier pressure on the Door Breacher...but it thankfully works well as a muzzle brake as well! 
I have a set of HK "Weld on" sights, which I chose not to install....I'm going to sell them when I get a chance ...they have to be fitted and tig welded - so they are not an easy Mod. ....I just found the factory sights to be very effective, although not as cool looking as the HK sights:whistling:


----------



## jhamilton226

*work in progress*

bought the M4 stock and forehand grip a few months ago with the shot sling...wouldn't you know as soon as I got em I wanted get better quality parts! The downfall to buying online  lol, still looks good for now, going to add a full top rail system in a few paychecks and maybe a red-dot and a light for funzies


----------



## Splittine

Not my favorite but one of my coolest.


----------



## Fanner50

Here's mine. I love my little baby.


----------



## scubapro

My newest edition -- just arrived this week. Waiting now for the Form 4 to be approved by the DOJ/ATF...


----------



## jhamilton226

dang scuba! Thats a knuckle buster I bet  can't be more than 14 to 18 inches overall length right?? Home Defense gun- definition; see above! lol


----------



## Hawk80

*wow*

You guys have some nasty collections.:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Gravity3694

My KAC SR-15 and Glock 17. My two go to firearms.









My BCM 14.5 pinned build. This one hasn't grown on me as much as the SR-15, but I planned it to be my general purpose AR that overcomes some of the propitiatory issues that comes with the SR-15. I also wanted something a little more accurate than the SR-15 due to it's mid-weight barrel. Finally, I looked inside my safe and everything was "too black" so I wanted an FDE rifle. FDE is my favorite color when in the "field" I still like black for concealed carry or LE use. I've since painted the entire rifle except optics and lights in FDE with Alumahyde II.


----------



## TURTLE

Glockfan said:


> Hey guys I thought it would be sorta fun to show off your favorite gun or your coolest weapon, with a pic and maybe a little description. Ill start
> 
> My browning high power
> 
> View attachment 49040


*Thats funny your screen name is Glock fan and you put up a Browning as your favorite, lol*


----------



## TURTLE

rtspring said:


> Where did you order your parts from for your Saiga?
> 
> I've got one that I have done the REAL pistol grip conversion, Tromix trigger group, and M4 style collaspable stock on, but i'm looking for some good places to find the fore grips, quad rail style and some HK style sights.


 
*When you guys say " Pistol grip conversion" Are you talking about putting a pistol grip on a weapon that came without one or moving the trigger group to install a new stock? I have seen alot of these stocks that require the trigger be moved but they make them so you don't need to do anything now so what other reason would you have to do the conversion?*


----------



## TURTLE

Fanner50 said:


> Here's mine. I love my little baby.


*Looks cool but what is it?*


----------



## drifterfisher

TURTLE said:


> *Looks cool but what is it?*


That would be a Ruger Charger aka 10/22 in pistol form.Very cool lil guns.


----------



## TURTLE

drifterfisher said:


> That would be a Ruger Charger aka 10/22 in pistol form.Very cool lil guns.


*Wow, can't beleive I missed that , I'm a huge fan and multiple owner. So that one is a heavy barrell, aftermarket furniture, folding stock version huh? I like it. I bet it's a tack driver.*


----------



## johnf

I just have a Single shot 22 and keep one 22 short on the nightstand.:whistling:


----------



## Gravity3694

drifterfisher said:


> That would be a Ruger Charger aka 10/22 in pistol form.Very cool lil guns.


Neat little SBR, I didn't know that Tac Sol made barrels that small for the 10/22.


----------



## TURTLE

*I love target shooting with very accurate rifles so here are two of my fav's. Savage special twist 17HMR and the trusty target set up 10/22.*


----------



## smithnsig

Sig P226 Tacops with an E2 grip. Dumped the 20 round mags, for the Mec Gar 17 round flush fit. I'm about to start doing some trigger work. The 239 is up for sale on this forum.


----------



## Glockfan

Hey if you dont mind me asking about how much did that little 10/22 sbr run you after tax stamp and all fanner?



> *Thats funny your screen name is Glock fan and you put up a Browning as your favorite, lol*


yeah thats true I could have put a glock up but everyone has one of those maybe I should have made my name HighPowerFan lol


----------



## Firefishvideo

TURTLE said:


> *When you guys say " Pistol grip conversion" Are you talking about putting a pistol grip on a weapon that came without one or moving the trigger group to install a new stock? I have seen alot of these stocks that require the trigger be moved but they make them so you don't need to do anything now so what other reason would you have to do the conversion?*


A true conversion is really a restoration. The new trigger group is moved foreward into its intended military position....making room for the pistol grip. In its "sporting" configuration (as imported) it has an link bar that actuates the hacked up trigger group....causes lots of creep, and a sloppy trigger. Also , once you have to make it 922r compliant - you will have to replace a bunch of parts anyway to keep the foreign parts count under 10.
I'm gonna start a new thread on my Saiga 12 conversion when I complete it. I have pics from start to finish.


----------



## Christophi

Been selling a few of my guns off but this is my current favorite project, looking at getting a CZ PO-1 for my next baby. 

I don't have a good picture of my real baby but it's a WWII era IBM M1 Carbine.


----------



## Fanner50

johnf said:


> I just have a Single shot 22 and keep one 22 short on the nightstand.:whistling:


Me too, and I'm planning to donate that to Clinton's Ploughshares Project.


----------



## Fanner50

Glockfan said:


> Hey if you dont mind me asking about how much did that little 10/22 sbr run you after tax stamp and all fanner?
> 
> 
> 
> When you add it up it's a lot of money, close to a thousand dollars. The trigger group is all Volquartsen and Power Custom. The tax stamp ($200.00) took five months after I mailed it off to get back to me.
> 
> That Tac Sol barrel is no longer made. I've had it several years and I used it on the Charger as a pistol before the SBR project. I cut down the Butler Creek folding stock myself.
> 
> I also have a SWR Specter suppressor for it. That stamp took six months to come back on that.
> 
> The grin you get from shooting that little suppressed SBR .22 is worth every penny though. It really is my baby. There is no difference in accuracy that I can tell from the 5.5" Tac Sol barrel or the factory 18" bbl.


----------



## Glockfan

Cool sounds fun to shoot, little zombie thumper lol


----------



## reel-crazzzy

*skatter gun*

870/45


----------



## Glockfan

nice combo. what brand 1911 is that?


----------



## reel-crazzzy

*para*

para 14 with colt barrel


----------



## Glockfan

nice hopefully I can get a 1911 pretty soon.


----------



## kendive

Jason said:


> The forum doesn't allow that many pics in 1 post.....



LOL... Good one Jason. :thumbup:


----------



## Gravity3694

kendive said:


> LOL... Good one Jason. :thumbup:


Same experience I had, I have several other guns that I really like.


----------



## rtspring

Firefishvideo said:


> Most of my parts came from Carolia Shooters Supply.
> http://store.carolinashooterssupply.com/servlet/StoreFront
> Be sure to Read the forums on:
> http://www.saiga-12.com/
> Some of the rail systems/grips cause reliability problems because they crush the gas block/tube or block vent holes. I just used the factory handguard, and milled my own vents into it. No rails....other than a possible flashlight - anything else is just useless +added weight on a shotgun. I resisted the urge to "AR it up" with a bunch of lasers,halo sights,and coffee grinder. I only caved to Pier pressure on the Door Breacher...but it thankfully works well as a muzzle brake as well!
> I have a set of HK "Weld on" sights, which I chose not to install....I'm going to sell them when I get a chance ...they have to be fitted and tig welded - so they are not an easy Mod. ....I just found the factory sights to be very effective, although not as cool looking as the HK sights:whistling:


I'll take those HK sights for the saiga off your hands, let me know how much you want for them.


----------



## rtspring

TURTLE said:


> *When you guys say " Pistol grip conversion" Are you talking about putting a pistol grip on a weapon that came without one or moving the trigger group to install a new stock? I have seen alot of these stocks that require the trigger be moved but they make them so you don't need to do anything now so what other reason would you have to do the conversion?*


The Saiga's come in a sporting version which from the factory has the trigger group moved back and a plate over the hole with a traditional stock attached, no pistol grip at all. TAPCO makes a conversion that leaves the trigger group where it is and all you do is remove the original stock and bolt the TAPCO one with a pistol grip and collasable m4 style stock all one piece where the factory one was. This makes the gun even longer and leaves the crappy parts inside that make the trigger work in it's non-traditional location, for a AK that is. Basically your putting the trigger back in its engineered location and removing potential parts that could fail in the future. Worth the money IMO.


----------



## Jason

Gravity3694 said:


> Same experience I had, I have several other guns that I really like.


I treat my guns like my kids....can't say I like 1 better then the other but I reckon ifin I had to say I HAD to say I had a favorite, it would be my Glock 22 and my AR15 due to them being my work guns and my going home after duty may depend on it....


----------



## Chris V

No pic right now but if I had to pick one, it would be my Colt MK IV Series 70. It just shoots (and looks) beautiful


----------



## Fig Newton

Jason said:


> I treat my guns like my kids....can't say I like 1 better then the other but I reckon ifin I had to say I HAD to say I had a favorite, it would be my Glock 22 and my AR15 due to them being my work guns and my going home after duty may depend on it....


+1.....Even more attached to them after they help save your life!


----------



## Q2arrowhunter

Rock Island 1911 Extreme 45 acp and my EAA Witness Limited 10 MM


----------



## fisheye48

Mine is just like the top one. Its not technically mine the govt lets me use it. It will drive tacks out to 300m no need for all the geardo stuff on it. just a acog and a gangster grip is all i need to shoot people in the face with!!!


----------



## reel_crazy

The first firearm i ever purchased.. paid 12 dollars (earned it by trapping muskrats), when i was 13 

rem the sport master mod 341-P.. never measured the trigger pull but would estimate it in ounces...


----------



## shootnstarz

Man, you guys have some nice weapons.

"If you know how many guns you have you don't have enough"

Rick


----------



## skullworks

Wish I had some guns!


----------



## reel-crazzzy

*sportmaster*

great piece reel. i have the fieldmaster 121 with the "mo-skeeto " barrel. indoor skeet shooting with 22"s .sounds like a blast!:thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz

A Springfield Armory 1903 chromed parade rifle, from the CMP (not from "Pimp My Rifle"). Not my fav but cool. I can't help but wonder how many Veterans this rifle honored on their trip to the big barracks in the sky.

Condition is very strong for a parade rifle, bore and muzzle look nearly new. Rear sight is the only problem, but just try to find a chrome rear sight for an 03 !!!

Rick


----------



## FrankwT

The only gun I have older than I am, thought I would show it before it goes to a collector on Gun Broker

 Colt Army Special 38 an officers model. This is info on the 4” barrel: Colt's PT,FA. MFG. CO Hartford CT. USA 
Pat'd Aug 5 1884 June 5 1900 July 4 1905. It is a DA 38 Special

Serial # 405xxx Mfg date is 1915


----------



## LRDD

A few of mine.


----------



## HisName

,,,


----------



## Glockfan

wow those are some nice peices a couple xd's a couple glocks and some 1911s nice collection.

that little draco with the bannana mag made me lol looks cool though


----------



## Firefishvideo

HisName said:


> ,,,


Nice concealed weapon Hisname!!!! I gotta get me one of those!!:thumbsup:


----------



## omrbh

This is my weapon, this is my gun! One is for killing, one is for fun:whistling:


----------



## omrbh

johnf said:


> I just have a Single shot 22 and keep one 22 short on the nightstand.:whistling:


 understood! :thumbup:


----------



## jopa

I have two that I enjoy a ruger single action 45 with holster(well now Pilgrim )
and a 1911 A-1 competition 45


----------



## rtspring

Just completed my Saiga-12 build......For now!! Next step is to shorten the barrel from 18" to 14.5" w/ break, weld on H&K sights and maybe add a folding stock and a auto gas plug, always something to add.


----------



## jopa

*Back at you Frankwt*

Here you go FrankwT
How about a 1919 colt 38 with a 6" barrel
jopa


----------



## ATWORK

*My saiga*

Saiga 12ga with a normal placed broom handle, A left side sig broom handle/700 lumins light/laser projector also a right side mounted Aimdot red dot scope and the standard Tapco conversion and a lock break on barrel.

Its my home protection weapon it make's me FEEL safe with 10 buck shots at my becon call???(Plus extra clips of course)


----------



## ilintner

Hard to pick a favorite gun, but I do have a favorite type


----------



## TraderDan

*nice*



ilintner said:


> Hard to pick a favorite gun, but I do have a favorite type


Dude, Dude, Dude, will you marry me? I'm in love!!:thumbup:


----------



## TraderDan

*pics*

it is hard to pick


----------



## notoo7

Here are some of my 1911s.


----------



## notoo7

Love my Glocks too...


----------



## TraderDan

*Wow*

now i'm really conflicted??


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON

*Rare S&W Model 657 (no dash) .41 magnum 3" Stainless Revolver*

Rare S&W Model 657 (no dash) .41 magnum 3" Stainless Revolver, special run from 1986, (which was the first initial run). All factory original combat grips. Nothing like a buttery smooth 26+ year old revolver.


----------



## reel_crazy

you guys are killin me.. 

notoo7 .. welcome to the jungle .. pretty sweet collection 

rich


----------



## notoo7

Thanks Rich.


----------



## 69Viking

If anyone ever tries to invade this country they're in for a hell of fight just from the citizens never mind the Armed Forces! Nice weapons everyone! I'll post my favorite for now up later!


----------

